#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Γυάλινο διευθυντικό γραφείο Sedia

## Zangel

Πωλείται Διευθυντικό Γυάλινο Γραφείο Sedia σε άριστη κατάσταση! 

Από 3400 Ε μόνο *1000 Ε* !!!

----------

